# Starting problems in cold weather



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

hello.. 
as u can see im new on this board... 
i currently owen a 95 maxima se with 214.000 miles on it and my question is when its cold and the car has been parked for about 3 or more hours... when i started it starts for about 2 sec and dies... the only way i can get it to start if i give it some gas....any ideas why it dies on cold starts???


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

c'mon people...lol ... any ideas??


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

it just starts and then stalls out? any CEL?


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

Imobejoas said:


> it just starts and then stalls out? any CEL?


yea its starts for 2 sec then dies... wats CEL?? sorry to ask


----------



## lefty (Feb 21, 2004)

CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## hypmagic13 (Feb 21, 2004)

i have a 1990 nissan maxima that had the same problem. Apparently in my case, there were a few problems that caused this. 

1. Radiator fan turned on while the engine was still cold causing shutdown (replaced radiator fuse)
2. old battery that wasn't charging properly (new battery with high cold crank rating)
3. thermostat was malfunctioning. wouldn't open/close properly (new thermostat)

another problem could be water in the gas line that freezes up. try using gas line antifreeze when you fill up your gas to remove the water buildup.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

check your plugs and your starter as well... if the plugs aren't giving a good spark it won't run so well and may cause a starting problem


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> check your plugs and your starter as well... if the plugs aren't giving a good spark it won't run so well and may cause a starting problem[/QUOTE
> 
> the car has a new started which was put in around 90.000 miles...or 100.000 something... it has a new alternator was put in around 206.000 miles... and i know there something wrong with some sensor but i dunno which one cause my dad never fixed it... cause the guy who was fixing was like "if i fix one sensor the other sensors will fail so i have to replace all of them" so he handed the car down to me and never fixed... but the thing is the car started fine before just just over time it started to get worse... but the thing is its starts just fine in the summer but when it gets cold it has that prob?!?! :wtf:
> ohh and new spark plugs were put in around 120.000 miles the boch platnium plus 4... i dunno i think i should just run out and do diagnostics....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well... I see three problems easily.

1. my starter went out at 95k miles. yours has been in your car for at least over 100k miles. it may be bad.

2. find out what that sensor was. i very seriously doubt that changing one sensor would cause the others to go bad. that's just BS

3. the BEST platinum plugs in the world are only rated to last 60k miles and the most. they are now well over 80k miles old. change them.

AND WHAT EVER YOU DO, DO NOT!!!!! PUT BOSCH PLATINUM PLUS 4'S IN IT!!!!!

They do not work with the Maxima and every single person that has used them has had problems. I loved those plugs in my Protege, so I put them in my Max and it ran like ass! Find an NGK spark plug dealer and get the NGK Platinum's. They'll be about the same price (possibly cheaper) and they are 1000 times better for the VQ.

$10 says that's your biggest problem right there


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks for the advice... ill change the plugs soon as possible and check into the sensor too... 
thanks again :cheers:


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

question about the spark plugs??? i never bought NGK so should i get the regular platnium ones with one tip or they come in 2 tips like split fire or watever?!?! sorry for the stupid question...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

NISMOTUNIN said:


> question about the spark plugs??? i never bought NGK so should i get the regular platnium ones with one tip or they come in 2 tips like split fire or watever?!?! sorry for the stupid question...


 It's not a stupid question...

NGK only makes single tip plugs... they work great. Don't worry about he multiple tip crap. Split fires work horribly in the VQ as well btw.


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

*update*

ok i bought the NGK plugs... damn $74.. well it starts ok it doesnt die anymore :thumbup: .. but i need to fix my timeing chain.. it ratles a bit on start up, so i really got to replace it cause ive heard if the chain pops the piston will hit the valve.. anyways my question is this a good buy
http://www.autoparts4nissan.com/car_parts/max_se_003-1995-engine_mechanical-carparts.html 
goto timing chain kit*

the only thing i need is sprakets... 
thanks


----------

